# Hello, My Name Is Jason....



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I am about to die over here!!! It has been 3 months since I have used the camper to get out and enjoy some good times with my family and friends and it's killin' me!

I have not been posting much because the kids have kept me moving pretty well since early August. My daughter played fall softball (I was head coach) from Aug.-Oct, my son played flag football (I was offensive coordinator) from Aug.- Oct. and my daughter also competitively cheers (mom is the asst. coach) from Aug. - now and still going!!

We have our annual Thanksgiving trip planned and we can't wait to get out there to Hatteras Island.

Anyone else have any Thanksgiving weekend plans?

See ya later

Jason

PS. I have missed the camaraderie of this site!!! Now that things have settled a little bit, I'll be back to posting regularly!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Glad to see you back here. Just the other day I was wondering what had happened to ya.

Not too much new around here, you probably only have several thousand new posts to catch up on









Mike


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Well Mike,

I have been checking in periodically and reading a few posts, but your right, I have tons of reading to do!!!

Glad to see you have not purchased a new truck yet!! It's good to know that somethings remain the same!

Read ya later,

Jason

PS. My wife and I are thinking about taking the kids up to New York at Christmas time to see the tree and all that. I have never been out of the state of VA, except to go to the beach, any advice?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome back....so to speak.

So......How do you feel about Niagra Falls in August?









Thanksgiving plans, FOOD









John


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Glad to see you back posting! We stay pretty busy from early Feb - Jul with baseball, but since getting the Outback in Sep, we plan on working several trips into the schedule from now on.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Glad to have you back Jason.....

NY at Christmas time is very nice. Try to catch the Christmas Show at Radio City Music Hall (if you can get tickets). The last time I was in NY was late August of 2001....about 3 weeks before the attack. We are going to try and take the kids up there this year, just haven't worked out the details yet.

Like John said think about Niagra Falls for this summer. Not only will we get you out of VA but now we are going to get you out of the USA!!!

My Thanksgiving will have the three "F"s!!!

Family, Food, and Football!!!

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

NY at Christmas

Stay at a hotel in NJ, Secaucus area...cheaper. Take the bus or ferry in to the city.

Maybe I ll meet you at the tree one night. I always take the ferry and free bus to Rockefeller Center.

John


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

1stTimeAround said:


> PS. My wife and I are thinking about taking the kids up to New York at Christmas time to see the tree and all that. I have never been out of the state of VA, except to go to the beach, any advice?
> [snapback]61954[/snapback]​


Bring a gun! --


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Howdy J!


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> Glad to have you back Jason.....
> 
> NY at Christmas time is very nice. Try to catch the Christmas Show at Radio City Music Hall (if you can get tickets).
> Gary
> [snapback]61963[/snapback]​


If the strike get settled!!! no show last night due to musican strike, and the stagehands and Rockett's honored the picket line.

My advise would be to take the train up, and leave your car (and worries) behind


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Jason...congratulations the first step is admitting

The Thanksgiving trip to Hatteras sounds nice! We are heading out this weekend and will be our last trip until next year. We will be going to the NC Zoo in Asheboro...our kids love it.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to have you back Jason.
Its tough to go 3 month without camping without it being winter.

Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome back Jason. It's good to hear that your still with us. Sorry you've had a busy summer.

Tim


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Long time no see Jason.


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Welcome back Jason. It's good to hear that your still with us. Sorry you've had a busy summer.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]62002[/snapback]​


Hi Jason....our camping is done here for at least 4 months, winterizing this wkend.
Our Thanksgiving trip will be down to the Southern part of New Mexico, Silver City Area, as we have a bed and breakfast reservation, a gift from our girls that was given last Christmas. So will be driving down. I wish it was a camping trip however.
Have a good time in NYC.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome back Jason. I know how it is be a coach. I coached my son in baseball and football. As for camping, me and DW are planning a trip this weekend down at the beach. Hope you enjoy your trip.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

jason

welcome back action

darrel


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jason

Welcome back - Well at least on this forum you can e-camp until next spring. I do not know how you did it. 3 months.... I get the shakes after 3 days









Thor


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

He's ALIVE!

Welcome back.

Have fun at Hatteras. I would Love to meet you there, but we will be visiting my family in GA.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Bring your poles. If this weather keeps up there will be plenty of fish around. Even the finger mullets are still here. Love that Indian summer.


----------

